# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Wicked Egg, automatic interactive pet toy, California, USA

## Airicist2

wickedlab.me

youtube.com/channel/UC5g2Ods5D1UuuIKtBmMkFGg

facebook.com/Wicked.Egg

twitter.com/wicked_egg

instagram.com/wicked.egg

Founder - Dave Lim

"Wicked Egg : Automatic Interactive Pet Toy & Treat Dispenser" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist2

Wicked Egg: automatic interactive pet toy & treat dispenser

Aug 17, 2022




> Meet Wicked Egg - a smart way to keep your pet happy & healthy while you’re away.
> ✅ It's fully automatic;
> ✅ Controllable Treat Delivery;
> ✅ Multiple Interaction Modes;
> ✅ Eco-Friendly, safe & Easy Clean;
> ✅ Durable; 
> ✅ Built-In Lights & Sound System;
> ✅ Touch-Activated.
> 
> ...

----------

